# Please critique my work!!!



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

If its anything like your pic posting skills, it sucks!
[emoji13]

Texting and Driving


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

He's a FNG. Probably doesn't have the time in grade to post pics yet.


----------



## RickyB_0223 (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't know how to upload the pics the website seems as if you can only upload from a HTTP address. I need to upload them from my hard drive.


----------



## RickyB_0223 (Aug 5, 2017)

Once I learn I'm going to create a new post for you all to view. Thanks


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RickyB_0223 said:


> I don't know how to upload the pics the website seems as if you can only upload from a HTTP address. I need to upload them from my hard drive.


Look on the screen right above it .,, there is a paper clip symbol and click on that and it will open other window and it say mange attachments and go from there. you can able load photos right driect from the hard drive if the format is correct.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't do the quick reply. Click on the 'Go Advanced' then as frenchelectrician says.


----------



## RickyB_0223 (Aug 5, 2017)

frenchelectrican said:


> Look on the screen right above it .,, there is a paper clip symbol and click on that and it will open other window and it say mange attachments and go from there. you can able load photos right driect from the hard drive if the format is correct.


The only options I have available are "insert Link"- a globe w/ a clip, a remove link"- a clip w/ a red X over it, and "Insert Image"- a pic of a grey mountain. all those lead me to only upload from http addresses. If can screen what I am looking at I would LOL.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

RickyB_0223 said:


> The only options I have available are "insert Link"- a globe w/ a clip, a remove link"- a clip w/ a red X over it, and "Insert Image"- a pic of a grey mountain. all those lead me to only upload from http addresses. If can screen what I am looking at I would LOL.


Ahh I think I know why due you are new member and dont have enough posting so try to post other items along the way until you pass 10 posting I think it will clear up. 

Alot of new members do get the same format until they past 10 posting then after that it will go good.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

You might need 10 posts or so before the forum will allow you to post pictures,


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

RickyB_0223 said:


> The only options I have available are "insert Link"- a globe w/ a clip, a remove link"- a clip w/ a red X over it, and "Insert Image"- a pic of a grey mountain. all those lead me to only upload from http addresses. If can screen what I am looking at I would LOL.


go to the electric swap section and make 5 dumb posts about the robroy couplings nobody needs then go back and upload your photos.

your going to regret it though


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Jack Legg said:


> go to the electric swap section and make 5 dumb posts about the robroy couplings nobody needs then go back and upload your photos.
> 
> your going to regret it though


Maybe we should just pass them around for a while. I have a bunch of double 500 mcm lugs nobody wanted!


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

backstay said:


> Maybe we should just pass them around for a while. I have a bunch of double 500 mcm lugs nobody wanted!


 ok, you want them first?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Ahh I think I know why due you are new member and dont have enough posting so try to post other items along the way until you pass 10 posting I think it will clear up.
> 
> Alot of new members do get the same format until they past 10 posting then after that it will go good.


Duh!

What am I invisible? Ain't that what I said?

Send the pics to a free pic hosting site, copy the url from there, then click the box above with the yellow and mountain landscape, and cntl V.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

backstay said:


> Maybe we should just pass them around for a while. I have a bunch of double 500 mcm lugs nobody wanted!


My lugs are bigger than your lugs -- and twice as worthless.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> My lugs are bigger than your lugs -- and twice as worthless.


But I've got the biggest 'lugs' of them all.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just use tinypic when posting a pic. it is just easier than jumping through all the goofy hoops here.


----------



## RickyB_0223 (Aug 5, 2017)

LARMGUY said:


> Duh!
> 
> What am I invisible? Ain't that what I said?
> 
> Send the pics to a free pic hosting site, copy the url from there, then click the box above with the yellow and mountain landscape, and cntl V.




Yes, I just did it. here is the link


----------



## RickyB_0223 (Aug 5, 2017)

https://postimg.org/gallery/3jgqxnvzq/


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

telsa said:


> My lugs are bigger than your lugs -- and twice as worthless.


Nobody here believes you have lugs.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I hate it when they don't paint the backboard.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

The plumbers tape looks hack.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree that a painted backer board looks more professional but isn't 100% necessary.

Now the plumbing tape hanging method looks really hack especially where it's distinctly crooked.

You need to fab a small bracket of some kind, even if you bend up some 'ell' brackets and spray them black.


----------



## mechatronic (Dec 17, 2010)

*ugly. but a good try*

First of all, I would have found a closet to mount this in or...a media cabinet to install this into it. the cabinet needs to be mounted away from foot traffic and or higher then size feet above everyone's head if its walk way.


----------



## mechatronic (Dec 17, 2010)

*its against code not to*



MechanicalDVR said:


> I agree that a painted backer board looks more professional but isn't 100% necessary.
> 
> Now the plumbing tape hanging method looks really hack especially where it's distinctly crooked.
> 
> You need to fab a small bracket of some kind, even if you bend up some 'ell' brackets and spray them black.



need to paint on fire resistance paint on the backboard.


----------



## DCooper (Dec 6, 2011)

RickyB_0223 said:


> https://postimg.org/gallery/3jgqxnvzq/


Ricky, 

Just a tip. Do not use Zip ties on coax or data, velcro ties are recommended. Buy a roll from monoprice and cut to size. The coax and data running along the wall needs some d-rings or some kind of support. Otherwise it is fine.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

In jobs like this, any clean-up and organization is better then what was done previously...

In these clean-up jobs, there is no investment in infrastructure such as a rack or patch panel (I realize there was one rack in the set of pics). Without the investment in this, the place will be back the way it was once the first guy comes in to troubleshoot a problem and starts cutting all your tie-raps off or changes a switch / router, etc.

Without the proper materials (including documentation) it will always look a little DIY; and I don't say that to be an a$$... I have to do it too based on client's specification or desired budget... but it just drives me nuts.

I think it looks ok for what I assume you had to work with. One thing though, I would never put any equipment that close to the floor, it will get filled with dirt / dust and beat up with chairs, vacuums, etc.

Cheers

John


----------

